# Jodoroswky's 'Dune'--the greatest film never made.



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like the documentary for 'Jodorowsky's DUNE' is finally coming out this year.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 24, 2012)

This would at the very least have been visually incredible.

Shame.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> This would at the very least have been visually incredible.
> 
> Shame.



This, movie might have been boring as hell but it could have been a treat for the eyes.

Also, 14 hours long...


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

Jodorowsky has never made a boring film.

Odds are, he was trying to make it a word-for-word faithful adaption to Herbert's fantastic novel.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2012)

It's a shame, really. Outside of Incal and other comics I'm not familiar with Jodorowsky's works though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> It's a shame, really. Outside of Incal and other comics I'm not familiar with Jodorowsky's works though.



You should check out 'El Topo' and especially 'The Holy Mountain.' The guy is the personification of nonlinear. I know this is gonna sound really lame and pretentious, but every time some Tarantino blowhard tries to talk about how unorthodox his narratives are, I simply point in the direction of Jodorosky to shut them the fuck up. The guy is a brilliant filmmaker who challenges so many ideas--he's certainly not vapid in the imagination department, that's for sure.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2012)

Whoa 1975 Floyd O:

that band was on top at that point, that would have been one of the best soundtracks of all time.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's some fantastic concept art for you all to feast your eyes on (_Giger's illustrations are my favorite_):

Jean Giraud's character designs:


*Spoiler*: __ 













Chris Foss' fantastic ship/vehicle designs:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

And finally, HR Giger's brilliant illustrations:


*Spoiler*: __ 













Just so much creativity oozed from this project. I can't even begin to imagine how bat shit insane the actual film would have turned out to be.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn, those are some tasty illustrations. I only saw the Moebius char designs before. 



TetraVaal said:


> You should check out 'El Topo' and especially 'The Holy Mountain.'



ok, will do.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 24, 2012)

All signs of absolute disaster. An independent pretentious director "trying to film the story he always wanted to tell".
Yeah, those always turn up well...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2012)

They usually do

when the director involved is talented

anyways Bleach gtfo


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

Those do look great. 

What was it that prevented this from coming to fruition?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> What was it that prevented this from coming to fruition?



Your breathing.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Those do look great.
> 
> What was it that prevented this from coming to fruition?



From what I hear the financiers of the project became nervous about how much money was being spent and attempts to gain more co-funding failed which lead to it be cancelled.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> From what I hear the financiers of the project became nervous about how much money was being spent and attempts to gain more co-funding failed which lead to it be cancelled.



Yep.

When it comes down to it, it's always about the money.

Just thinking about scenarios like this pisses me off that Del Toro's 'At the Mountains of Madness' was shelved for 'Battleship.' However, if there is any consolation, which there is, it's that GDT has moved onto a potentially better movie, IMO. I love me some HP Lovecraft, but a giant robot versus giant monsters film from GDT, in the same vein as Japanese fiction, just really appeals to my preferences.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Your breathing.


Of course, but besides that...


Eternal Goob said:


> From what I hear the financiers of the project became nervous about how much money was being spent and attempts to gain more co-funding failed which lead to it be cancelled.


...oh, okay.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 24, 2012)

This actually looks good. It's a shame.

He comes as a pretentious though.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2012)

Tetra we may disagree on a couple things but the things we agree on we REALLY fucking agree on.


*Spoiler*: _Moebius character designs_ 









I can't wait for this thing to be released because man I love El Topo, Holy Mountain and all his comics to death.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2012)

I think Santa Sangre is my favorite Jodoroswky film, but most of them are top quality flicks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

14-hour long movie about a mythos I don't particularly care about with a good band doing the music? :distrated SIGN ME THE FUCK UP!!!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> And finally, HR Giger's brilliant illustrations:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The first and fourth photos look quite familiar, don't they?

Anyway, check out some of these creepy ass dolls that Alejandro Jodorowsky made, which appeared at the "Rise of the Dolls" festival:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Hopefully we'll get some news soon pertaining to the documentary. That's close to the top of my "must see" list.


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 24, 2014)

Bump. I saw this documentary and Saturday. Saw it again Sunday night. And will watch it every single night for the following week. To simply put it, it was* FANTASTIC & HEART BREAKING*.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 24, 2014)

The trouble with this is I can see myself being just as excitable if I only saw the preproduction concept art, storyboards, cast and crew for Lynch's picture. Jodoroswky is an interesting director, but so was David Lynch.

Edit -



> Starring his own 12 year old son Brontis alongside Orson Welles, Mick Jagger, David Carradine and Salvador Dali, featuring music by Pink Floyd



Never mind. Lynch's project sounded better. Hearing the director describe it as an LSD experience should have tipped me off.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2014)

Except Jodoroswky is an EXCELLENT subject for a film, I saw this last fall and it is stellar.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2014)

that Jorodowski lineup sounds waaaaay more appealing

also that Lynch movie wasn't very good, idgaf


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2014)

A Dune movie can never be a Dune movie because of what that book is about and Hollywood ain't never gonna let that accurately hit the screen.


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 24, 2014)

The only good thing that came out of Lynch's Dune was the soundtrack and the Baron. Everything else was terrible.

And if you've seen the documentary, the soundtrack and the Baron in Jodorowsky's version were light years better than anything Lynch could cough up.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 24, 2014)

I didn't like Lynch's Dune. I couldn't even finish it. It's just that Lynch's Dune in concept was an interesting possibility, with an interesting cast and an interesting director, and preproduction ambitions for films are generally interesting and persuasive. I need to see the documentary first before I go too far, but I'm just wondering what my own reaction would be to Lynch's Dune if it had been cancelled before production and I only got exposed to its concept art, casting, and other preproduction ambitions. It's hard to tell with these things. There are quite a few passion projects out there that are more interesting in conception and ambition than execution.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 2, 2014)

Majinsaga said:


> Bump. I saw this documentary and Saturday. Saw it again Sunday night. And will watch it every single night for the following week. To simply put it, it was* FANTASTIC & HEART BREAKING*.



How can you watch it?! Are they playing it where you are located?


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 4, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> How can you watch it?! Are they playing it where you are located?



I live in Los Angeles and it's being played all over So Cal & New York. I first saw it opening night on March 21st at theater in LA. Today will be my 10th time watching it . Sony pictures has the listings up for where it's being screened.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm trying to see this this weekend

I too live in LA and I've been trying to see it since last month


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm trying to see this this weekend
> 
> I too live in LA and I've been trying to see it since last month



I've seen it at the landmark in Santa Monica and the Playhouse 7 at Pasadena. I liked the ambience at the landmark more, but like the prices at the playhouse 7 more (especially concession stand prices). It's opening in more theaters today. More East Coast cities than Cali cities though. You definitely won't be disappointed wherever you decide to go watch it. It's probably the best documentary I've ever seen and holds a 98% rating on Rotten Tomatoes.

I'll be watching it after watching Captain America tonight .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm usually not one for documentaries, but I'll probably make an exception here.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 4, 2014)

Lucky muricans  
Documentary got cockblocked here so I have to wait for the DVD release.


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 5, 2014)

List of screening dates and locations for anyone interested:

Link removed


----------



## pfft (Apr 6, 2014)

i was about to become butthurt looking at the list linked in the above post.. 

but i found a theater showing it in my town.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2014)

I asked them on FB if they had plans to bring it to my country, they said that they had plans!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2014)

2 weeks till it plays at my theatre.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 22, 2014)

I missed the screening in London in October, now I have no idea how I can see this.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 25, 2014)

Just rewatched Lynch's Dune. The production design is one of the best there's ever been in science fiction, just stunningly beautiful and detailed. Too bad everything else was just a huge mess.

Will probably watch "jodoroswky's dune" later tonight.



tari101190 said:


> I missed the screening in London in October, now I have no idea how I can see this.



the internet


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 25, 2014)

There's nowhere on the internet to watch Jodorowsky's Dune.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 25, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> There's nowhere on the internet to watch Jodorowsky's Dune.



I sent you a pm


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you so much. I was so desperate to see this. I even emailed the filmmakers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 25, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> I sent you a pm



Could I have the pm as well please? I am basically desperate to watch this.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 25, 2014)

The movie can be found on movie4k(dot)to

I hope this isn't against forum rules 



Suigetsu said:


> Could I have the pm as well please? I am basically desperate to watch this.



sent it to you


----------



## Mael (Apr 25, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Tetra we may disagree on a couple things but the things we agree on we REALLY fucking agree on.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Moebius character designs_
> ...



Gonna be honest...not digging the Harkonnen designs nor do I like how tiny Gurney Halleck is.


----------



## Orzzo (Apr 25, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Tandaradei said:
> 
> 
> > I sent you a pm
> ...



I also need the spice ...errrm the pm please.

He ended up using most of these designs and concepts in L'incal and Metabarons.

The scene is so sad when he sees the team he assembled,  winning the awards for Alien, and he's like .._.that's my team_.

But he is so right, his movie is out there in so many ways seeped into the zeitgeist  , you just have to know where to see it.


----------



## random user (Apr 25, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Could I have the pm as well please? I am basically desperate to watch this.


dude, just google it.

I'm not even being smartass or anything, just add "online" to any movie and you can watch it instantly.


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 25, 2014)

Mael said:


> Gonna be honest...not digging the Harkonnen designs nor do I like how tiny Gurney Halleck is.



This is Jodorowsky. There has to be a midget in there somehow.


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2014)

Majinsaga said:


> This is Jodorowsky. There has to be a midget in there somehow.



Why the FUCK does it have to be Gurney Halleck though?  Gurney Halleck was the Warmaster for House Atreides and suffered the inkvine whip scarring from the Harkonnen.  He was a powerful badass.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2014)

because Jodorosky didn't really read or take much from the source material, which is ok because even Hebert was a fan of the changes


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2014)

Parallax said:


> because Jodorosky didn't really read or take much from the source material, which is ok because even Hebert was a fan of the changes



Herbert.  Frank HeRbert.

Do we have the citation that shows Herbert was okay making Gurney Halleck a dwarf?

I would've preferred it be Thufir or Piter.


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 27, 2014)

To anyone who's watched it, do you have any favorite sequences?

"Traversing the galaxy" & "The torture of Leto" were definitely mine.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2014)

I think I understand what Jodorowsky went through and how he felt about not being able to do the movie after having assembled all of his warriors.
That feeling of having the dream and plans but not making it happen...

What happened to the other copies of the books?


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 29, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I think I understand what Jodorowsky went through and how he felt about not being able to do the movie after having assembled all of his warriors.
> That feeling of having the dream and plans but not making it happen...
> 
> What happened to the other copies of the books?



My guess? I think they're being prostituted. I doubt they would ever lose a book with so many game changing ideas. The studios might claim that, but I have no doubt they still have it with them.

Ex. Big name studio decides to fund big name directors next sci fi flick, director has no clue how to go on with certain scenes, studio shows him the book for ideas, steal ideas, director claims them as his own, profit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 30, 2014)

Majinsaga said:


> My guess? I think they're being prostituted. I doubt they would ever lose a book with so many game changing ideas. The studios might claim that, but I have no doubt they still have it with them.
> 
> Ex. Big name studio decides to fund big name directors next sci fi flick, director has no clue how to go on with certain scenes, studio shows him the book for ideas, steal ideas,* director claims them as his own, profit*.



This really pisses me off. Jodorowsky shouldnt have given away the books. Or he should had asked them back.
Bloody lame ass directors that steal crap.


----------

